# UKC weight pull morristown tn Dec. 13 14



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

TENNESSEE
WORKING DOG ASSOCIATION
MORRISTOWN (I&O) WPULL 
Dec 13; Gabriell Lambert (Jamie Conrad backup) WPULL Wheels-A Entries 8:30-9:30 am Pull 10 am 
Dec 14; Gabriell Lambert(Jamie Conrad backup) WPULL Wheels-A Entries 8:30-9:30 am Pull 10 am 
DOS $25, $20 2nd entry same owner; Jr. Handler $10; PE $20, $15 2nd entry same owner received by December 1, 2008
Tractor Supply Co, 3480 W Andrew Johnson Hwy 37814 (423) 581-6000; From Knoxville: I-40 E to I-81 N toward Bristol. Exit 4 (White Pine Rd/TN-341), turn left onto TN-341 go approx 7 miles to 11E. (TN-371 turns into TN-66, then TN-342, then TN-160) Turn right onto 11E W Andrew Johnson Hwy. Tractor Supply is on the left approx 3.1 miles from turn. From Bristol; I-81 S toward Knoxville. Exit 4 (White Pine Rd/TN-341), turn left onto TN-341 go approx 7 miles to 11E. (TN-371 turns into TN-66, then TN-342, then TN-160) Turn right onto 11E W Andrew Johnson Hwy. Tractor Supply is on the left approx 3.1 miles from turn.
Page Error: ratstatsnbullies
Chairperson: Wendy Propst (865) [email protected] (replacing Jamie Conrad)
Event Secretaryina Davis (replacing Danette Jackson, 804 Bulls Gap St Clair Rd, Bulls Gap TN 37711 (423) [email protected]
__________________


----------

